# Reef Lobsters :P



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

I am going to be getting some reef lobsters in a couple weeks and need to know how big of a tank (gallons/floor space, whichever is most important) I will need to breed each of these lobsters? Also, how many grow-out tanks will I need?

LINKS:
Debelius Reef Lobster,*Enoplometopus Debelius*Species Profile, Care Instructions, Feeding and more.**::**Aquarium Domain.com
Red Reef Lobster,*Enoplometopus occidentalis*Species Profile, Care Instructions, Feeding and more.**::**Aquarium Domain.com
Voigtmann's Reef Lobster,*Enoplometopus voigtmanni*Species Profile, Care Instructions, Feeding and more.**::**Aquarium Domain.com
Daum's Reef Lobster,*Enoplometopus daumi*Species Profile, Care Instructions, Feeding and more.**::**Aquarium Domain.com

Please answer ASAP. As I mentioned above, I am going to be getting these within the next couple weeks!  *thanks


----------



## MorganB (Oct 9, 2012)

I've never seen or honestly even heard of any of those lobsters, I am very knowledgeable as far as Caribbean species go, but after that..... So, I can give you what insight I have as far as lobsters as a whole family. Where I'm from, lobster are referred to as "bugs" because they are the roaches of the sea (lovely image, I know) they eat everything, they don't care what it is, or who it was meant for, they are fairly aggressive towards other crusteceans, my spiny lobster and coral banded shrimp wrestle daily. And they are merciless. My little guy has consumed many sick fish while they still try to wriggle away.  as long as whatever lobster you have is small comparatively to the relative size of most of your marine life, you should be fine. I wouldn't have too many though, I've watched lobsters eat each other alive in other peoples tanks, so good luck and I hope I offered some help.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Are you wanting a lobster-only tank with no fish?

You can house around 3 in a 30 gallon cuz they dont get very big unlike the ones that you will find for human consumption.
I would house them with branching live rock since they look cool when they climb. Just remember that they will more likely dig and hide during the day and come out at night so I would invest in a moonlight. keep your calcium levels and calcium hardness up too along with iodine. 
oh yea I would use crushed coral as the substrate so they can burrow easily without it collapsing.


----------

